# Under cabinet lighting



## Karienta (May 19, 2016)

I have hard wired under cabinets lights roughed in. Essentially I have one circuit of 14/2. the circuit is first wired into a jbox for a switch, from there I move down the wall and start poking the wire out where I need a light. Every where I poke out, I wrap the cord, and poke out leaving 12-14" exposed. This allows me to keep running the same wire to the next light, this may be called a daisy chain, I don't remember. I do this about 5 times. The last light had the end of this wire sticking out the wall. My theory was to cut the wire where the light goes, make my splice in the light, and move to the next light. Essentially my power is in the wall, and my feeder is in the wall, hard wired right to the panel. I did this the exact same way you would wire 6 can lights, in a basic room. My problem is I can't find a light allowing me to install the way I want. Halo makes an under cab light, which allows the romex to come in from one end, but it "requires" a power cord, which I clearly don't need. I'm a new person the the forum so it doesn't allow me to attach a picture. I'm hoping you'll just understand, as it's pretty basic stuff. If anybody knows the type of light I need to purchase, it would be very helpful. I have up to 2" for the depth of the light, maybe a hair more as I have light rail trim at bottom of cabs. The reason I did this, is I felt it was the cleanest way to run the wires. No plugs, no exposed feeder cables going from cab to cab. What I thought was simple, is turning out to not be so simple. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Get florescent "Inch Lights" and use a romex squeeze connector it can handle 2 14/2's. They comein 8" to something like 48" widths. Buy warm white bulbs though.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

IslandGuy said:


> Get florescent "Inch Lights" and use a romex squeeze connector it can handle 2 14/2's. They comein 8" to something like 48" widths. Buy warm white bulbs though.


Unless the kitchen is White, grey or blue. I think cool is better.

In general, I prefer installing a driver or two and going with LED tape or similar. We do more condos than houses and Romex isn't an option.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Alico undercabinet


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Yu would have been better off running 2 wires thru the same connector rather than feeding in and out from different places


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Yu would have been better off running 2 wires thru the same connector rather than feeding in and out from different places


From his description, I took it he was going to use one connector.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> From his description, I took it he was going to use one connector.


Then I don't see the issue. Halo has a JB and cords but there are many brands that direct wire.

We used Halo and they are nice but their install setup is a bit sloppy and costly. The jb cost $10, then the 24" cords are $13.00 or more and the light itself is $100


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Not sure of the brands right now but I have had some that only had knock outs on the ends and had to make my own where the romex was located to mount neatly. This is the only thing I could think of from what the OP explained.


----------

